# Need feedback-Red Heart Soft or Caron Simply Soft



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

I want make my husband a sweater and am not sure which yarn I should use. It has be be easy to wash and dry. The directions call for Deborah Norville Collection Everyday Soft Worsted, but I can't find the color I want. Red Heart Soft and Caron Simply Soft have the color. What would you suggest?


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

As a rule, I dont like Red heart yarn, I think it is cheaply made, and they knot their yarn, so I always have to cut and splice those areas, so I don't for the most part buy it.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I have never used Red Heart so can't comment on that. But I have used Simply Soft and really like it It has a bit of a sheen and is soft and easy to work with. I can recommend the SS. Happy knitting!!!


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you for your input. Caron 2,Red Heart 0.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Red Heart Soft Red Heart Soft Red Heart Soft....did I say Red Heart Soft? lol. ooooh yeah, my favorite of favorite yarns! It has beautiful drape and washes and dries in the machine without pilling. I've had terrible problems with Simply Soft pilling although I do love working with it as well.


----------



## Knitnut101 (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't know about Red Heart soft, but I did use Red Heart Comfy to make an Afgan, The fibre loss from the yarn as I used it was so bad that I ended up having to use a mask to finish the project because I was choking and coughing all the time. I have used the Red Heart Sashay without a similar experience. Just wanted to give you a heads up.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

I personally don't like simply soft, it splits when i crochet or knit with it. The red heart yarns except for the super saver are the least pricey of all the yarns and usually available for under two dollars a skein with a coupon at the big box stores. Their sport deluxe is very soft and works up well. Never had a knotty situation with red heart just the super saver collection is rough on my skin especially on the finger holding the yarn tension!


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Caron Simply Soft is inconsistent in its thickness. I've had several projects come out not as expected because I was using more than one color, and each one was a different thickness.

I use Red Hear Supersaver a lot for charity sweaters & hats. I've never had a problem with knots in the skeins. I've never used the Red Heart Soft, so I can't comment on that one.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I made a neck warmer with the Red Heart Soft and I love it. I would definitely recommend it over the Caron Simply Soft for a man's sweater. Caron SS if very limp after washing, which is good for something that needs to drape, but wouldn't use for my guy.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

I loved the feel and softness of Caron simply soft, but the yarn splits when knitting. I started a project twice and frogged twice because of the splitting before I changed to another yarn. I'll use it again , but be very selective of the pattern and what it will be used for. I am making an afghan now with Red Heart soft and that is working up very well.


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

Love Caron Simply Soft.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm a Caron S S eco yarn fan myself! Lovely !


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

I have to agree with Pocahonas. I wouldn't use Caron for a man's sweater. I find it is droopy.


----------



## FearNoKnit (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello, I've used both with hand as well as machine knitting and love them both. I have not had any problems with them.


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

I vote for the Red Heart. I have used the Caron for baby sweaters and found that it stretched and split


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Caron Simply Soft


----------



## aussiecindy (Apr 26, 2012)

being in australia i havent used a lot of redheart yarn.

i ordered some for a blanket i found in a magerzine to make a blanket for my sil who is due next month.

i had to order red heart soft baby steps and so far its wonderful. its really thick (we dont get worsted weight yarn here, its either dk size we call it 8 ply.. or its 12 ply which is thicker then worsted) and its soft and really working well.

i have never done "taspery " crochet, and i just started and its going great. i ordered extra colours and skeins (as you do) lol

cindy


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

I also do not like Caron simply soft yarn. Too saggy. Red Hard Soft is fine. But, will throw in another. Just bought and am working with Hobby Lobby I Love This Yarn and I do. Soft and easy to work with. My Hobby Lobby is farther away but have decided it's worth the trip from now on.


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Love Red Heart!!! I think the Caron Soft is just plain lifeless. Red Heart all the way!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

I have used the simply soft for a scarf and it is kind of stretchy, but very soft. I don't know that I would use it for a sweater.


----------



## Mariever (Jan 15, 2012)

I n my opinion,the yarns you mentioned are good for charity works ,baby sweaters afghans etc. But if you are going to put that much work on a sweater for your husband you need to buy a good quality yarn. Go to a yarn store and look at the different yarns they have and you can choose the kind o yarn you want to work with.


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

I've never used the RH Soft but I have made several pet sweaters from the Simply Soft. The colors are true, washes well, but it tends to be a little droopy and stretchy, after knitting/washing. If gauge (for a sweater for your DH!!) is important you might try something else, like the Soft if it stays true to size. Good luck and I'll look forward to photos in the future.


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

I've never used the RH Soft but I have made several pet sweaters from the Simply Soft. The colors are true, washes well, but it tends to be a little droopy and stretchy, after knitting/washing. If gauge (for a sweater for your DH!!) is important you might try something else, like the Soft if it stays true to size. Good luck and I'll look forward to photos in the future.


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

I also vote for Red Heart for a man's sweater. The Caron is great for small projects or intreloc but it is droopy. I have used both yarns and have not had a problem with either one. Although I had to laugh about the yarn being cheap and having knots in the skien....the worst yarn for knots that I have found is Noro yarns and they are not cheap.


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

I used the Simply Soft for a baby blanket.....NEVER again! It split and snagged easily....I was not a happy camper.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I've used all the "soft" yarns with a yarn symbol of 4 interchangably and not had problems with the finished piece. The soft yarns are soft partly because of the slippery texture of the individual strands, and partly because those individual strands are not twisted as tightly together as wool or acrylics are. It is important to make a swatch not only to check for gauge, but to be sure you have the best sized needle. A needle or hook too small will split the yarn, too big will make the finished piece look like a fish net! Different patterns will call for different kinds of yarn depending on how crisp, firm, or soft and slippery the finished piece is supposed to be. A sample piece will also tell you if you have the right kind of yarn for what you want to make.

Good luck!


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

toto said:


> I vote for the Red Heart. I have used the Caron for baby sweaters and found that it stretched and split


I so agree, I made a baby sweater with Caron simply soft and the sweater stretches everytime it gets picked up. I really like the red heart soft.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I used Caron Simply Soft to knit a sweater vest for my husband several years ago. The vest turned out beautifully, until the first washing. I've never had anything that pilled so completely. I wrote to the company about it and received a letter back stating that no else had ever complained about the yarn pilling, that SS was one of their most popular yarns. Not being "everyone else" I just refuse to ever buy that particular yarn again. All that knitting wasted. <sigh> It's not even worth ripping and reusing.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Knitress said:


> As a rule, I dont like Red heart yarn, I think it is cheaply made, and they knot their yarn, so I always have to cut and splice those areas, so I don't for the most part buy it.


I've never had a problem with Red Heart knotting their yarn. I've used it since I started crocheting back in 1977, and still use it all the time.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I vote for Redheart soft I also like Redheart ecco yarn


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

I've used and had good results with both - for a man's sweater I think I would use Red Heart Soft. I like it better than the other Red Heart yarns I've used - it has good body, and seems a little thicker than the Caron. Good luck with your sweater - your husband will love it, whichever yarn you choose! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I generally don't like knitting with acrylics, but they are good for washability and the colors are sometimes terrific. I did use the RH soft once and it worked better than I expected but the scarf was impossible to block. I like Caron Soft a lot and if there were any problems working with it, I cannot recall so they couldn't have been major. What I liked better was Bernat's Satin. Did a number of projects with the Satin Sport which is discontinued and like it for its colors, sheen, workability and lightness of weight. Their worsted weight is just as good to work with.

BTW, the "droop" referred to in some of the comments is called Drape. It is a feature of yarn that has to be considered in chosind a particular yarn for a particular project. Sometimes you want a fabric with good drape. I don't think a man's sweater is one of them.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I would go with Red Heart. I find that it washes great.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

At this moment I am using Red Heart Soft for my grandsons sweater and I like it very much. Easy to work with and looks nice. I have used a lot os simply soft in the past and it use to be my go to for afghans because it was so soft. The only problem I have with it is the plys seem to separate pretty easily when working with it.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I just started a baby blanket from Little Piggys collection with Caron Simply Soft yarn last night. I like the color and the yarn is so nice and easy to use. Love how it is working up.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I used simply soft for a prayer shawl started 2 years ago but set aside because I didnt like the yarn -- it splits on me. My SIL has long since been declared cancer-free (but are you ever?) so I will pick it up again one of these days. Now on a hunt for a variety knitted flowers (flat) for embellishment (sshh -- don't tell anyone, but the flowers will be used to cover the mistakes and rough spots).


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Mariever said:


> I n my opinion,the yarns you mentioned are good for charity works ,baby sweaters afghans etc. But if you are going to put that much work on a sweater for your husband you need to buy a good quality yarn. Go to a yarn store and look at the different yarns they have and you can choose the kind o yarn you want to work with.


In my opinion you have to go with what you can afford and keep in mind what you expect out of the garment or item after it is done. I have sweaters made from Red Heart that look as good as the day they were made. I do not like to hand wash clothing so I always try to use machine wash yarn. That is just me.


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

I knitted my husband a couple of sweaters from the Caron Simply Soft. Though I loved the softness& color of the yarn, I wish I had used a different yarn because that yarn just doesn't have enough body to it for a sweater. Maybe it would be ok if the pattern were on smaller needless (5-6) with a tighter weave. The yarn does knit up beautifully for a blanket or shawl that drapes.
As much work & time as I spent on the sweaters, I have always wished I had used a different yarn. 
I have done a couple of baby sweaters in the Caron Simply Soft & those worked ok, smaller needless & smaller project.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I like Red Heart Plush......please say that is the right name and that I didn't mix two yarn names together. lol I mostly use super saver for the grands hats, but I don't have a problem with knots. I have more trouble with knots in more expensive yarn, but that is a 'yarn' for another day.


----------



## Dcarolyn (Mar 21, 2012)

I have used Simply Sof many times and love this yarn ! It is very sift and washes beautifully. Happy knitting ! Deedee (Dcarolyn)


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I made a sweater with Red Heart Super Saver about 15 years ago, after so long it has pilled so I just wear it around the house, but it still washes and looks nice even after all of this time, other than the pilling. I keep intending to buy one of those sweater shavers, don't remember to look for one when I am out and about.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

smc said:


> I want make my husband a sweater and am not sure which yarn I should use. It has be be easy to wash and dry. The directions call for Deborah Norville Collection Everyday Soft Worsted, but I can't find the color I want. Red Heart Soft and Caron Simply Soft have the color. What would you suggest?


I am no help as I like them all. It all depends on which has the colors you want, and which is on SALE.


----------



## Dornar (Oct 18, 2011)

Red Heart on large sweater projects stretches (does not drape well).

Caron super soft is my normal 'go to' all purpose yarn for projects that will take a lot of wear and tear and have to wash well (blankets, sweaters).


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I've made a few sweaters & many afghans & slippers with Caron Simply Soft & never had a problem. It is, as it says simply soft. I love the stuff.


----------



## cheryl uridil gerich (Feb 23, 2011)

caron simply soft is too shiny and soft for a man in my opinion. i havent bought red heart soft so cant help you there. have you gone on line and looked at what they have. good luck. whatever you decide, im sure your hubby will love his sweater. cheryl


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

I love Red Heart yarns although I have not used the soft. Never had a problem with knots...It wears like iron and washes beautifully...I have made several projects with the Caron simply soft and like it very much but it splits to high heaven when workin' with it. Honestly if you can afford to do it get a skein of each and make a good size swatch and pick your favorite. Happy yarning!!!


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

smc said:


> I want make my husband a sweater and am not sure which yarn I should use. It has be be easy to wash and dry. The directions call for Deborah Norville Collection Everyday Soft Worsted, but I can't find the color I want. Red Heart Soft and Caron Simply Soft have the color. What would you suggest?


Do not like Red Heart Yarns. Too many knots. Try Lorna's Laces Shepherd Worsted. Knitted my daughter a Cardigan with the "Avondale", three years ago! It has been washed and washed, and before that I had to frog it several times! Yarn stays nice! 
find it at their website or at Jimmy Beans Wool.
ICE in NJ


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

My daughter bought some Caron Simply Soft and had me make her a hat, and I really liked it, both for feel and to work with. I have not used Red Heart Soft because it isn't available here in the Midwest.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm with you on this. I have gone through several skeins of yarn with the Red Heart Soft and it wonderful. You do get yarn barf when finding the end of the skein so I wind them into cakes and have found very few knots. Plus I LOVE the look of the cake  the wingspan I just finished is so soft and drapes beautifully I know you will be happy with Red Heart Soft brand also.



missvix61 said:


> Red Heart Soft Red Heart Soft Red Heart Soft....did I say Red Heart Soft? lol. ooooh yeah, my favorite of favorite yarns! It has beautiful drape and washes and dries in the machine without pilling. I've had terrible problems with Simply Soft pilling although I do love working with it as well.


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

I am currently using Red Heart Soft to make a sweater for me and I LOVE IT! Caron splits as you knit and I think it might be a little thin for a man's sweater. This is the first time I have used the Red Heart Soft and I will use it again! It holds its shape and produces a great product. I will post when I get it done. I am about 3/4 way through. My friends are in awe of the sweater and I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

I've used both of them alot and love them both.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Granalou said:


> I loved the feel and softness of Caron simply soft, but the yarn splits when knitting. I started a project twice and frogged twice because of the splitting before I changed to another yarn. I'll use it again , but be very selective of the pattern and what it will be used for. I am making an afghan now with Red Heart soft and that is working up very well.


I agree completely about the Caron - I have not yet used the Red Heart. Good Luck!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

shealynnmarie said:


> I am currently using Red Heart Soft to make a sweater for me and I LOVE IT! Caron splits as you knit and I think it might be a little thin for a man's sweater. This is the first time I have used the Red Heart Soft and I will use it again! It holds its shape and produces a great product. I will post when I get it done. I am about 3/4 way through. My friends are in awe of the sweater and I can't wait to wear it.


I can't wait to see it...literally...post it now!!!! Please


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Do not like Red Heart Yarns. Too many knots. Try Lorna's Laces Shepherd Worsted. Knitted my daughter a Cardigan with the "Avondale", three years ago! It has been washed and washed, and before that I had to frog it several times! Yarn stays nice! 
find it at their website or at Jimmy Beans Wool.
ICE in NJ[/quote]

ICE - this is off topic - that scarf in your pic is Gorgeous!! What yarn did you use, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

i agree. i don't like red heart either, for the reasons you mention. my finished work and its quality are important! i would rather spend a bit more and get the result i want.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I have had experience with the Caron simply soft pilling. I have knitted items for men from Naturally Caron Spa, it's very soft and washable! It's my favorite yarn to work with.


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

is your husband hard on his clothes? if so, i wouldn't use caron ss. the sweater may become kind of raggedy looking after a while of wearing and washing. it may be okay if your husband just sat around all day and was not very active.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

I love Simply soft 
BUT NOT FOR A SWEATER. It stretches and does not hold it's shape. Maybe for a lacey pattern but not for a mans sweater.
Red Heart soft is the way to go.
KatM


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

callmechicken said:


> is your husband hard on his clothes? if so, i wouldn't use caron ss. the sweater may become kind of raggedy looking after a while of wearing and washing. it may be okay if your husband just sat around all day and was not very active.


Husband is not real careful. Has a habit of spilling things. The picture of the sweater I want to make is beige and I would never make him anything that light. I am going with a maroon or wine color. It won't show the dirt.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

The Red Heart Plush has been discontinued. It has been a long time since I bought it. Sadly, there is not a variety of Red Heart yarns available in stores here. I did find some at Joanne's and bought some heart and sole. I didn't even know they made all these different yarns. When I was a kid and learning to knit Red Heart was what was available to me and I loved it. I am so old that back then most of the Red Heart was WOOL, lol. I remember when the Sayelle became available locally. And you could even buy little skeins of real angora yarn in the dime store. Now that i know how much Red Heart is available online I may have to order some. (Joann'es is a day trip and they didn't have that much of a variety) However, my stash (store bought) is pretty large now and I am spinning more all the time. what to do?
;O)


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I love the Soft yarn - nothing like regular Red Heart yarn. I have made quite a few things from it and it has stood up well. I have a friend in my weekly knitting class who has made a lot of sweaters out of Simply Soft. In fact she had one on yesterday. They hold up wonderfully and she has washed them a lot. She now has a well-to-do friend who supplies her with wonderfully expensive yarn for free and has now become a yarn snob!


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

Too me they are both about the same.
The problem with Caron splitting can sometimes be overcome by knitting from the outside in or by winding it into a ball.


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Before I became a yarn snob I made my husband a sweater with the caron. He loved the feel of it. Unfortunately it didn't hold up well. Fussed and pilled. I have a shawl out of it that I love but it simply won't block, very limp. I have played with the rh soft and made a baby set from the rh babyss soft. St the time I loved it, but I can't get it here anymore. I got out the scraps the other day to play with a design I had in my mind and was amazed st how rough it felt to me, didn't like out at all! Ended up using cascade baby from my lys instead, scruptious! I'm not a red heart fan but if those are your only choices that is what I would go with. If you have a Hobby Lobby you might want to look into their"I Love This Yarn" it's a better quality than rh, inexpensive and wears well with a lot of body. It is available in acrylic, cotton and wool. Other wise see your lys and invest in something quality. It will cost more but the experience would be so much yummier. I just started a sweater for my hubby in cascades echo + 100% Peruvian highland wool. I had to save up for it, about $100, but it feels great and he'll have it forever.


----------



## senia (Dec 11, 2011)

Red Heart or Caron
I have used Red Heart forever, have never had a problem with it.


----------



## loretta33 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi. I use Red heart soft for baby hats and it works up great. Nix to working with and great body. My favorite is the Mock cable hat with this yarn. Hope this helps.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

I like Red Heart soft but Deborah Norville everyday worsted even better. 

In the end, I would have to go with the color. Have you looked at Canadiana by Patons? It's actually the best, IMHO.

Annie's Attic and Joann's have all the Canadiana colors -- oodles of them. On my computer the colors are true.


----------



## Debbieknits (Apr 20, 2011)

I have used Caron SS on two sweaters. It stretches after washing/drying. Both sweaters continued to stretch a little more after each wash and the sleeves and length are now too long. I like the way the yarn feels and knits but am very disappointed that after all the work I put into the sweaters they are now too large to fit me.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

SMC.. Do you know by now which yarn is better? Red Heart or S S LOL I have used both, hundreds of Red Heart skeins and quiet a few skeins of S S. I haven't tried the R H soft that ones have mentioned so can't say on it, but as for the other two I think it's about a toss up. I have had good luck with both and bad luck w/ both. 
I will say for the S S it does have that sheen and feels so good, but wonder if you would like it for a mans sweater. The R H might feel more masculine.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't use either of them. Red heart tends to be harsh and Caron is to drapery for a man's sweater. If you are going to put the time and effort into the sweater why not try Plymouth encore or cascade 220 Superwash. Great it is more expensive but worth it in the end result. Happy knitting!


----------



## jmcanham (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree with most of the comments about Caron SS - feels lovely but is so soft it does not maintain shape - Had some success with using smaller needles to make a firmer product, but may need to use directions for larger size. I like redheart soft - certainly is economical - the supersaver is quite coarse but works well for jacket sweaters which will be worn over other clothing - it just feels itchy on bare skin. I have used it for irish knit cardigans for adults with good results - it is sturdy and stands up to machine washing and drying. Have never had a problem with knots.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Red Heart Soft is great yarn. It's not like their standard supersaver or their regular acrylic yarn. when Red Heart says Soft, they mean it. I have also used Caron simply soft and it does not have the 'give' that RHS has. I much prefer the Red Heart on this one, just love that yarn


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Try this online site for Deborah Norville yarns at reduced prices:

http://www.buycheapr.com/us/result.jsp?ga=us13&q=deborah+norville+everyday+soft+worsted

And don't forget eBay, where many times you can get full bags of yarn for discounted prices.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=deborah+norville+yarn&_sacat=0


----------



## Vaike (Oct 31, 2011)

What about Bernat Satin? I made a sweater for myself and love it, although I haven't washed it yet. It's a worsted weight.


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

My mother in law made all my husband's (her son) sweaters from Red Heart Yarn. He has 30 or them. She has passed away. The sweaters look as good as they did she made them. He is 62 years old! He treasures these sweaters and wears them all winter. I would vote for Red heart.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I have knit quite a few items from Caron Simply soft yarns. They are readily available - I found Wal-Mart had the best prices (and you can order online). The yarn is nice to work with, especially for an acrylic. I am currently knitting a wine-colored lacy top with the yarn and it tends to loosen up with the weight of the length of the garment growing longer each day. So, I compensate by knitting just a wee bit tighter per row and that seems to help. I can't wait to get to the neckband part. I never pick up stitches according to the number the pattern says to use- it use to drive me nuts trying to figure out how to make that happen. 

Instead, I simply use a crochet hook, placed through the gaps of the garment (every other hole space), pick up the running yarn with the crochet hook and work it through the gaps and onto a knitting needle, (a size of two smaller that what the garment needle size was). After all the stitches are picked up (on a circular needle, to be worked in the round), I use a k1,p1 rib stitch patterning to complete the ribbed edging. This method has worked out perfectly every time.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Just finished one for picky spouse in Caron, and I can't get it off his back to wash it! Have knit with Red Heart, but it was hard to knit with, had the same problems as the other KPer's so far, and it is nowhere near as soft. However, I hope this does not turn out to be another hullabaloo because negative comments about RH seem to generate the same heat as religion or politics on this continent!

quote=smc]I want make my husband a sweater and am not sure which yarn I should use. It has be be easy to wash and dry. The directions call for Deborah Norville Collection Everyday Soft Worsted, but I can't find the color I want. Red Heart Soft and Caron Simply Soft have the color. What would you suggest?[/quote]


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

I use either. Depending on what I'm making an what I can afford.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Red Heart Soft is a really nice yarn and it has a great yardage amount. It's hard to find in stores, I've found bu I believe it can be purchased on line. Here's a site that sells it for $3.17 each skein:

http://www.robertscrafts.com/default.aspx?PageID=47&CategoryID=77&ProductID=5449&RootCatCode=03000&gclid=CNnC7LX4jLACFWIGRQodjxtKqg

*Red Heart Soft Yarn*
Red Heart Soft Yarn. Soft yarn features an ultra soft hand and subtle luster and is an excellent all-purpose yarn. It has an elegant drape that is ideal for fashion looks.

Weight category: 4; 100% acrylic; Solids: 5oz/140g; *256yd/234m*. Prints and Heathers: 4oz/113g; 204yd/187m. Gauge: knit: 17 st x 23 r = 4in(10cm) on size 8/5mm needles; crochet: 12 sc x 15 r = 4in(10cm) on size I9/5.5mm hook. No dye lot solids, multi's and Heathers are dye lotted: We try but are not always able to match dyelots. Care: machine wash (max.temp. 104F/40C); tumble dry; do not bleach; do not iron; dry cleanable. Made in USA/Imported.
Manufacturer: Coats: Yarn
MPN: E728.1882
UPC: 073650785450


----------



## yolie47 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here are my 2 cents...I used both Caron SS and Bernat together for my newest grandchild's baby blanket, hat and Mary Janes. Worked great!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Have you thought about Bernat? Did you look online at Joann's? They have a great selection and the yarn suggested you use.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

smc said:


> I want make my husband a sweater and am not sure which yarn I should use. It has be be easy to wash and dry. The directions call for Deborah Norville Collection Everyday Soft Worsted, but I can't find the color I want. Red Heart Soft and Caron Simply Soft have the color. What would you suggest?


I've used both the Red Heart Soft amd Caron Simply Soft. Believe it or not, the Red Heart Soft is easier to work with because the Caron Simply Soft has a tendency to separate into ply. I'm not a fan of Red Heart Super Saver, but I found their Soft to be a good yarn.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree. Red Heart Super Saver is much coarser and maybe better for dish cloths, but definitely not baby garments or anyone needing comfort and softness around the face or arm socket. Red Heart Soft, on the other hand, is much nicer and you get a better price and more yardage for the price than, say, Caron. It's the better "bang-for-the-buck".


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Over the years I became very tgired of splicing and starting again iwth the poorly spun yarns of Red Heart. I have found that Caron Simply Soft is a great yarn, esepcially for sweaters, and right now I am using that yarn to both knit and crochet some chemo caps, which by the way is one of the recommended yarns given for this project. I guess the feedback from those having to wear it was the quality of the yarn and the feel of it, made the wearer very happy.
So, go with the Caron.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

acrylic yarns don't work for dishcloths, it needs to be cotton or a high percentage of cotton. Acrylic doesn't absorb, it will just slosh water over your counter if you try to wipe the counter with it. Guess how I know?


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh no! Bummer. Good point, though. I don't knit dish rags (I can buy good ones at the dollar store), so I guess the Red Heart yarns are used for something requiring a stiffer texture. Perhaps a pet mat or a rug or something. I didn't like the feel of it and honestly can't imagine what it's used for.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I use it for hats for the 6 grandkids. I haven't had any complaints.
I might have already said that, lol. sorry


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

That sounds great. I always have a not too good looking place when I pick up and knit for necks, armholes etc. Going the try your method.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you all for your input. I have knitted up a swatch of both and like the Red Hear better than the Simply Soft. You have given me some alternatives that I would like to try, also. I am very fortunate that there is a Hobby Lobby, Michaels and JoAnn Fabrics close by. There also is a lys. I will let you know what I decide to use and post pictures. It may be a while before it is done. Have to finish at least a couple of the wip before I start anything else.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

flower_power said:


> Caron Simply Soft is inconsistent in its thickness. I've had several projects come out not as expected because I was using more than one color, and each one was a different thickness.
> 
> I use Red Hear Supersaver a lot for charity sweaters & hats. I've never had a problem with knots in the skeins. I've never used the Red Heart Soft, so I can't comment on that one.


I have found the same to be true about Caron being different thickness. Their white is much heavier than they colors/variagated. Yes, lots of knots in Red Heart Soft - a real pain to knit with.

But I do have a question. Believe this was suppose to be for a man's sweater (or I just might be mistaken.) If for a man, why would you be using these yarns. Just because both are #4 they knit up much different than your standard knitting worsted weight.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

Mary Smith said:


> flower_power said:
> 
> 
> > Caron Simply Soft is inconsistent in its thickness. I've had several projects come out not as expected because I was using more than one color, and each one was a different thickness.
> ...


The pattern calls for Deborah Norvile Collection Everyday Soft Worstered. Thought Simply Soft and Red Heart Soft would be comparable yarns.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I tend to think Caron Simply Smooth would be the best although I've only used it for scarves, hats, and mittens. It holds up well and looks good wash after wash.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have used Red Heart Super Saver for just about everything, especially children's garments because it washes so nicely. I have never had a problem with knots. I agree that it is rather coarse and stiff to knit with but washing softens it up. I guess it is all a matter of personal preference and experience. I would love to be able to go to my LYS or order some of the nicer wool on line, however being a widow on a limited income prevents it. The main thing is I love to knit no matter with what.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Red Heart yarn either. I like working with Caron Simply Soft yarn. It knits up very well. Carlyta


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Carlyta said:


> I'm not a fan of Red Heart yarn either. I like working with Caron Simply Soft yarn. It knits up very well. Carlyta


Red Heart Soft is quite a bit different from Red Heart Supersaver.


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

IMO, Simply Soft is for things that you want to drape like a shawl . Not sure about a man's sweater in Simply Soft.

If you want a sweater that will last forever use wool. If you want your acrylic yarns to stay nice and not get ratty and full of pills, wash them in Woolite by hand just like wool. It's that throwing them in the washer and dryer that beats them up even IF they say you can do it on the label. Any rubbing or agitating makes pills. That's why you see them under the arms of sweaters. 

I like Lion Brand Wool Ease myself. It's a blend and won't shrink like 100 % wool. It's not too pricey either. Also check Vanna's yarn, it's soft and has many colors.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have to agree with you I am not a Red Heart fan, I would go with the Caron Simply Soft that is what I use for most of my projects


----------



## yarnaplenty (Jul 24, 2011)

Myself I would rather use Red Heart Soft, or Red Heart Love.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I had a problem with the yarn once and called them and they sent me enough for a whole new project plus more. All of them have defects sometimes. If enough people complain, they would fix it.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Shdy990 said:


> I had a problem with the yarn once and called them and they sent me enough for a whole new project plus more. All of them have defects sometimes. If enough people complain, they would fix it.


That is awesome - was it Caron or Red Heart?


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I wonder why Red Heart yarn has been in business for about 75 years if it is such terrible yarn. Can any of you who do not like Red Heart tell me? I probably learned to knit on Red Heart yarn over 50 years ago and I still like it. I have a neckdown sweater on the needles now and it is turning out very pretty and guess what, the yarn is Red Heart Super Saver. There have been no knots and I am on my third skein. It can be machine washed and dried with no special attention and will last longer than I will. I do like Super Saver or Classic for sweaters though, it has more body than the softer yarns.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

It has kept going because it is the cheapest. And I use it for stuff for my kids and grandkids because I know they will machine was and dry it. Also use it for a couple of friends who are allergic to all animal fibers, however, I have been given other brands as gifts, and find the much softer and nicer to the feel.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd vote for neither the Caron nor the Red Heart. I'd go with a better acrylic--if you want to use acrylic--such as Paton's Canadiana.

Hazel


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree. Love Caron, but not for a sweater.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

DH just threw me a curve and said he really likes wool. I was telling him some of your suggestions. Guess I'll see what is out there that is wool and easy to take care of. I just hope the gauge is the same as the pattern. The pattern is in the October 2011-Issue 175 of Knit'n Style. It is a honeycomb pullover.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

There's always washable wool.

Hazel


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I would do a swatch with each and wash it then make my decision.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

The Paton's Wool Ease is 100% wool and is washable. There is another Paton's Classic wool, also chunky. All 100% washable wool
I made 54 helmet liners for service men with the Classic wool. I also made some beanies for some teenagers. They washed up great. I didn't put them in the dryer, but laid them flat to dry. If you were wanting a heaver sweater then I'd go with the chunky.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Cascade superwash 220 is very nice, comes in lots of colors.

He's an adult ... if you use a non-superwash wool he can have it dry cleaned.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Paton's Classic Wool is perfectly lovely and a classic worsted weight (whereas Patons Canadiana acrylic, a lovely acrylic, is slightly thinner than worsted weight, as is Cascade Superwash 200, kind of an Aran or light worsted). I use Patons Classic Wool for special sweaters for adults. It's just wonderful, comes in many colors, nice hand, good to work with, springy like any good wool. Never been disappointed. Big yardage at $8 per ball.


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

I vote no to Simply Soft because of the uneven thickness within the same skein and also that it splits so much when knitting or crocheting. I much prefer Patons or I Love This Yarn from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

smc said:


> DH just threw me a curve and said he really likes wool. I was telling him some of your suggestions. Guess I'll see what is out there that is wool and easy to take care of. I just hope the gauge is the same as the pattern. The pattern is in the October 2011-Issue 175 of Knit'n Style. It is a honeycomb pullover.


Plymouth encore is wool acrylic blend (about $6.00 a ball for 200 yards). Easy care machine washable and dry, same with Cascade 220 Superwash ( about $8.00 for 220 yds). Have used both with great success. They are both worested weight.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I got Paton's Clasic Wool yarn from Joann's for, $5.96 a skein.


----------



## pathu (Jan 16, 2011)

I've always used Red Heart for afghans as it is sturdy and easy care. I'm using SS for a gift afghan and I find it' very heavy. Weight-wise, that is. I'm not having a problem with splitting and out of 6 skeins there was only one knot. However I prefer Red Heart.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

I have used the Red Heart Soft yarn for many adult sweaters over this last year and it is easy to knit with and makes a nice wash and dry with yarn remaining smooth without pilling.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

quote=Dowager]It has kept going because it is the cheapest. And I use it for stuff for my kids and grandkids because I know they will machine was and dry it. Also use it for a couple of friends who are allergic to all animal fibers, however, I have been given other brands as gifts, and find the much softer and nicer to the feel.[/quote]

It may be less expensive but lots of us like it for other reasons. I have always liked Red Heart because it has served me well. It is great in slippers I make and also sweaters. You can't beat RH colors. It also wears very well for many, many years. You can't say that about natural fibers.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Definitely the Caron. To me, it is not splitty nor does it droop over-much. The Red Heart Yarns all make me break out in a red itchy rash so they must contain some allergen that others (recipients?) may also be allergic to, even if it does not affect you.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Definitely the Caron. To me, it is not splitty nor does it droop over-much. The Red Heart Yarns all make me break out in a red itchy rash so they must contain some allergen that others (recipients?) may also be allergic to, even if it does not affect you.


----------



## knitter61 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have just started using the Caron Simply Soft and I love it. It pulls easily out of the skein, no yarn barf, and i haven't found any knots. Vanna's choice has knots more frequently. I have used Red Heart and like it as well but I think the SS is easier to work with.


----------



## knitter61 (Jan 24, 2012)

double post


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I am not fond of Red Heart or Caron kw. I have used Red Heart Classic in several afghans with excellent results however I am currently using up the remainder of my RH Classic in a Scrappy Steps afghan. While crocheting it I discovered that the quality is not consistent. As for Bernat Satin kw, I made two small items and I wonder if the yarn will hold up well to everyday use. I would recommend Plymouth Encore or Berroco Comfort. I have used both and I think the quality is excellent.

On the other hand, I have knitted and crocheted with RH Heart and Sole. I like it and look forward to using it again.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Wool Ease is Lion Brand, and it's 80% acrylic and 20% wool. It's quite good to knit, but it does pill drastically!


yorkie1 said:


> The Paton's Wool Ease is 100% wool and is washable. There is another Paton's Classic wool, also chunky. All 100% washable wool
> I made 54 helmet liners for service men with the Classic wool. I also made some beanies for some teenagers. They washed up great. I didn't put them in the dryer, but laid them flat to dry. If you were wanting a heaver sweater then I'd go with the chunky.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Caron Simply Soft.


----------



## Yellowrose (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't care for the Caron Soft. It unwinds easily and does not really have the "body" for something as heavy or will get the wearing that a sweater does. Red Heart is really just cheap crap.

These days there is no reason not to use good quality wool yarns. If you get something like Cascade 220 it is machine washable and dryable. It's wool which means it will wear forever, wick moisture away and will be good for at least 3 seasons. The price is also not bad.

If you are going to spend all the time to make something like a sweater, make it to last and hold up well.


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

i'm a big fan of red heart super saver. it doesn't split and it softens very nicely after washing or steam blocking. the price is great and it wears better than anything else. did i mention the price is great?


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

Red Heart soft is the only Red Heart i will use - and similar in softness to Simply Soft. Re the comment of different thicknesses of Simply Soft colors: white seems to always be thin, regardless of manufacturer, and their ombre is also thinner than their other yarns.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I have used Red Heart yarn for many years for many things and have never had any problems with it - knots, etc.

Not sure a man would want the sheen - might be better to ask after you show him a swatch.


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

I like both but if had a choice would pick Caron Simply Soft.


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

I like Caron Simply Soft for certain projects but find overall it is to limp to hold shape well. I do like weight and texture of Red Heart Soft. I have not had recent problems with knots but I know that does happen. Good luck with your decision and future project!!


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm hooked (and knitted) on Cascade. It comes in a wide variety of weights, colors and wools.


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

I would use the Red Heart Soft....

I like Simply Soft but it splits a lot when I crochet. It works great on the knitting machine...just have to use a smaller tension for it as it seems to be a smaller (thinner) worsted weight yarn than Red Heart.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I find it to thick and bulky


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have to disagree I just did a beautiful sweater with Caron...the ribbed sweater that I posted. I will be posting another picture with the individual actually wearing it shortly


----------



## aihanako (Apr 6, 2012)

Both have a nice sheen and yes red heart and their damned knots, you should use a less girly yarn for your mans sweater.


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

aihanako said:


> Both have a nice sheen and yes red heart and their damned knots, you should use a less girly yarn for your mans sweater.


I'm sure real men can wear soft yarn but maybe have him pick . You mentioned he wanted wool but sometimes it itches.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

My comment was on whether the man would like a sweater with a sheen. But then who knows.

Many manly men will not wear pink but my hubby has a 2 pink square dance shirts - one I made and one he got that was "experienced."


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey, wait a minute:

Red Heart Soft.

Today I knitted a swatch with Cascade Alpaca/Wool, zillion dollars per skein (somebody gave me a hank), and the same swatch with Red Heart Soft.
I chose the RHS! It's nothing like Supersaver. It is very soft, has a very subtle sheen, good yardage, a pleasure to knit with. Inexpensive. I think this is my new go-to yarn. I even asked my LYS, really a Ben Franklin, to stock it. Lovely colors. All acrylic, washable and dryable, but really soft and with a luxurious feel. I could hardly believe it! Have decided on RHS in mid-blue for my son in laws Aran.


----------



## aihanako (Apr 6, 2012)

No way my hubby will not wear a sweater with sheen but soft yarn hell yeah!!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Red Heart Soft (NOT to be confused with RH Supersaver) is SO elegant. It's not a high sheen like Caron, just very subtle. Yet strong and sturdy enough to give one confidence it's going to hold its shape.


----------



## aihanako (Apr 6, 2012)

I know I like red heart soft just not for my hubby. Knit him a scarf and he said it was too shiny . Go figure men


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

aihanako said:


> I know I like red heart soft just not for my hubby. Knit him a scarf and he said it was too shiny . Go figure men


Yeah, go figure! I don't see it as shiny. The "sheen" is far from obvious, much less so than in the Caron.

But, yeah, different strokes!


----------



## Yellowrose (Jul 24, 2011)

I know my sweetie wouldn't be caught dead in something "shiny". He is definitely more of a tweedy-wooly guy. Good for me since I won't use the acrylics to make something like that anyway.

btw..little tidbit.. know how you tell acrylics from wool if you aren't sure? Strike a match and blow it out. Put it against the acrylic and watch it melt into goo....


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

If wool makes you itch, you will probably go with cotton or acrylics. I prefer acrylics because of comfort and it will long outlast wool. There are some definite pluses to wool in my opinion.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I meant there are some definite pluses to acrylic.


----------



## Yellowrose (Jul 24, 2011)

The way it was explained to me... since I would never use wool because I had always been "allergic" to it since I was a kid... It's usually (not always) not so much that you are allergic to the wool, but that your skin is hyper sensitive to the little barbed ends that wool has. The more processed it is the more those little barbs are not..er... barby?...anymore. Yes, I know not very technical. lol. But for instance, I can't use a wool army blanket, but I can knit with cascade 220. I can wear good wool socks, but not wool coats, etc. And I love wearing my wool and baby alpaca hat that I made. 

Kinda wierd , I know, but I was glad to see I could use some of them


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

a safer way to tell: wool can be torn by hand, not so with acrylic


----------

